# Scorpendra's Pics



## Scorpendra (Jul 6, 2012)

1.0 T. blondi







0.1 C. marshalli







0.0.1 GBB







0.1 L. sp. "Borneo Black"







0.1 G. porteri







Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 6, 2012)

1.0 P. fasciata







0.1 P. cancerides







0.1 O. sp. "Koh Samui"







Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Grin (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has left any comments!
You have a nice collection, great taste as well.
Those Borneo Black are stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks! I love the Borneo Blacks too, I really want to get some more from that whole subfamily. Speaking of which....

0.1 O. aureotibialis







0.0.1 C. schioedtei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sigaw (Jul 7, 2012)

Love the O. aureotibialis!
It's been on my wishlist for a very long time. 

Also love the Borneo black. I have one in my collection, but still haven't sexed it.
Hoping it'll be female..


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 14, 2012)

0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra







Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 18, 2012)

1.0 P. miranda







0.1 D. diadema


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 21, 2012)

A. seemanni. Anyone want to help me sex this little guy? I'm leaning towards female here.












Thanks
Rob


----------



## Terry D (Jul 21, 2012)

Rob, Nice, crisp shots, bro!! Thanks for sharing!

T


----------



## Vespula (Jul 21, 2012)

Lovely seemani! Looks female to me, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## macj1983 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice very nice


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 31, 2012)

My Borneo Black 







Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Vespula (Aug 1, 2012)

You have beautiful tarantulas, Rob! I can't get over how cute Saphire is!


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks!  Here's some more of her:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 5, 2012)

My little C. schioedtei molted a few days ago 







Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Scorpendra (Aug 15, 2012)

I got this pokie here that molted the other day. I got him in a trade a long time ago and he was labeled as a pederseni. The leg markings agree, but I still think his colors seem a bit...I dunno, odd. What do you guys think?


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 30, 2012)

0.1.0 _O. aureotibialis_






0.1.0 _C. schioedtei_






Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 18, 2013)

L. parahyabana






H. schmidti






C. sp. "Sulawesi Black"






0.1 B. vagans






1.0 T. blondi






0.1 P. cancerides






Thanks,
Rob


----------

